# Triton Guide Bushing Options



## Jardin del Alma (Jan 1, 2018)

Greetings Everyone,

Been looking about at the wealth of info here and finally joined. 
First of all, a big thanks to all you who keep this forum filled with great info....

OK ...I am looking at taking my routing to a new task and considered buying the Triton MOF001 to take on the job as it seems like from what I read to be a great router that will last a long while. However, I am a bit confuzeld when it comes to what guide bushings will work with it and I definitely do not need a $100 kit, just a 5/8 collar.

Anyone have any insights as to whether the typical PC 2 piece 5/8ths collar will work with it.....

I guess the other thought is to abandon the Triton for a similar PC? Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Searching around, I can't find a third party PC adapter for the MOF001. Looks as if you'll have to get their TGA001 kit. Hopefully someone has an alternative, but I couldn't find one. I think part of it is the dust collection aspect of their kit. Triton really paid attention to the dust issue, including in this kit.


----------



## Jardin del Alma (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey Thanks for the reply desertrattom.....

So I have been digging around way too long but this is what I have come up with so far....
In the following thread...routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/11917-guide-bushings-triton-router
Post #9 Michael H Mentions:
"The TGA001 kit will not work with the 2-1/4 hp (MOF001) router. I purchased it for mine, thinking it would fit, but had to return it to Amazon.
FYI: The Triton routers have the same sub-base hole mounting pattern as the Porter Cable 7518 Speedmatic router. You can get a clear sub-base that accepts PC guide bushings (Pat Warner sells, IMO, the best . I think that the PC style bushings are the best way to go with the widest variety of diameter bushings."

So I dug this up on ebay (as his link no longer works):
Porter-Cable-base-plate-/173057843897?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

*I had to remove URLs as I am not allowed to post them yet*


So in short it seems that Bobs my uncle....(unless there is something I do not yet see)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Base plate*



Jardin del Alma said:


> Hey Thanks for the reply desertrattom.....
> 
> So I have been digging around way too long but this is what I have come up with so far....
> In the following thread...routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/11917-guide-bushings-triton-router
> ...


1. Pat Warner passed away ( may he rest in peace)
2. You can either buy or build your own PC adaptable base


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Jardin del Alma said:


> Post #9 Michael H Mentions:
> "The TGA001 kit will not work with the 2-1/4 hp (MOF001) router. I purchased it for mine, thinking it would fit, but had to return it to Amazon.


The Triton guide bush set I have for my MOF001 is product code TGA150.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes I get a sense that Triton tools are a work in progress. Make your own base seems the best answer so far.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sometimes I get a sense that Triton tools are a work in progress. Make your own base seems the best answer so far.


That is what I did, Tom.

Used an Oak Park base plate on one Triton and a Home made plate on the other. (can take most common guide bushes....)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS...there was a post some time ago from Mark showing how to make the base plate......


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

AndyL said:


> The Triton guide bush set I have for my MOF001 is product code TGA150.


Triton TGA250 12 pc. guide bush set works for ALL 3 Triton Routers


----------



## split2music (Dec 22, 2021)

Just in case anyone is still searching for a solution, Rockler carries this:

*Triton TGA004 4-Piece Router Template Guide Kit - $19.99*
*This adapter kit lets you install a variety of guide bushings in your Triton TRA001 and MOF001 routers (#48271 and #52547, sold separately). With the appropriately sized guide bushings installed, you'll be able to rout letters, complex shapes and much more. To install, sandwich the large diameter metal plate between your router base and the stock plastic baseplate. The smaller flat metal ring (the alignment bush) is secured with the two included screws, and used with a conical Centering Bit (not included, see #59031) to center the large plate on your router. The same alignment bush also doubles as an adapter for Porter-Cable style guide bushings. *

Hope it helps!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @split2music


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @split2music , welcome to the forum.

Thanks for that tip.

I prefer to make my own base plate to accept PC type guide bushings, or Oak Park guide bushings.


----------

